# Anybody else have this problem?



## spaldingaquatics (16 Jul 2008)

Does anybody have a cat who always does this?

This is my wifes new kitten called 'Hagen' , no, that's right she didn't pick the name


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jul 2008)

haha cool, my dog seats on the sofa and stares at the tank for ages, but when I hold it near the glass it trys to sniff the fish and can't so ignores it then LOL


----------



## GreenNeedle (17 Jul 2008)

The fish are my only pets but I have a 2 and 3 year old who both do as that cat is doing.  Also they often driving toy cars along the glass sideways.  I keep explaining that cars drive on the ground but they do not seem to understand.

andy


----------



## Garuf (17 Jul 2008)

I did till I dipped her paws in the tank, won't go near it now.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (19 Jul 2008)

I thought it was cute until it started scratching the glass, it seems to want to eat the angel fish  

Although I suspect given half the chance the angels would eat the cat if they could, they eat everything else!


----------



## TDI-line (19 Jul 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I did till I dipped her paws in the tank, won't go near it now.



He he, my line of thinking too, but i was thinking about a full swim.  

He definatly won't go near the tank.

But only joking Adam.


----------



## nickyc (19 Jul 2008)

Lol!  We call our tanks 'cat tv'!  If I could find my camera cable, I could show you loads of pics of both kittens sat glued to the tv


----------



## spaldingaquatics (20 Jul 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> He he, my line of thinking too, but i was thinking about a full swim.



It's already been in the aqua cube, I'd only got about 5-6ltrs in it thankfully, but it messed all the sand up that until that point I'd managed to carefuly keep without exploding up into the water   

I now use the glass cover


----------



## Joecoral (24 Jul 2008)

my dog watches the tank too, he seems fascinated by the shrimp
he also likes to eat sinking catfish pellets lol


----------



## mick b (24 Jul 2008)

Yes,

but don't see it as a problem  
We have Nine Cats (yup that's 9) all will sit on the sofa and watch for hours, but 2 of the females, still think (if we are quick enough, we can catch dinner) but always foiled by the glass!!   

It seems to be the Corries and whip-cats which get their goat! they don't chace the Discus?


Cheers,  Mick B


----------



## planter (24 Jul 2008)

spaldingaquatics said:
			
		

> Does anybody have a cat who always does this?
> 
> This is my wifes new kitten called 'Hagen' , no, that's right she didn't pick the name



'Hagen' ? interesting ...


----------



## spaldingaquatics (24 Jul 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> 'Hagen' ? interesting ...



and I've got a son called Eheim  

no only joking...that would be going a bit too far....I only just got away with Hagen for the cat, the other option was 'fluffy'..wasn't much competition really


----------



## John Starkey (24 Jul 2008)

Hi spalding,no offence meant, love the kitten but blue aquarium gravel must be your kids setup yeh   take care john


----------



## spaldingaquatics (24 Jul 2008)

Control that green eyed monster John  

All you had to do was ask and I would have sent you some  

It was my wifes choice because it was pretty   It was the only way I was aloud to get the tank, but it's all changed now


----------

